# whats up brothers



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys, i've been on the board a month or two now, just figured I'd finally start to chime in on some threads lol it seems like a great group of people and thers alot of nice information out there i've been picking up on!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*newkid* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Vick (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome and don't get discouraged by negative members, there are some real helpful members on here and the Elite Membership is only the cost of a couple beers and worth a helluvalot more than beer lol


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks for the welcome guys, i'll check those forums out, and look into elite memberships!


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

Vick said:


> Welcome and don't get discouraged by negative members, there are some real helpful members on here and the Elite Membership is only the cost of a couple beers and worth a helluvalot more than beer lol


 

What he said

BTW welcome and put on your kevlar undies


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

haha thanks bro, i cant pm back until 50 posts, so if you like to contact me you can email me @wutsrealgood@safe-mail.net, if not im not ignoring anyone


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome, we are happy to have you


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## newkid (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cmack28 (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome


----------

